# Just a log of bugs



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Mom just changed from D* to E*. She was with them for ~10 years. 
Ordered 222 box. ( I tried to talk her into a DVR box) Anyway, problems noted so far on box with L302 software version.

She has the top 250 w/ locals and HD. TV1 is HD fed by HDMI to DVI. TV2 is digital SDTV fed by coax on channel 21. OTA antenna receiving non HD digital locals.

1 - Random lockups (average 1/day)

2 - When locking certain channels (adult/non english/extra sports, etc.), AND lock the system to prevent showing in guide, etc.,. some subscribed channels that are NOT locked require the system password to view (i.e. Encore Action, Westerns, local CBS affiliate and others I'm sure). As an aside, when I ventured into the Lock Channels menu, there were allready channels locked out. This must be a "refurbished" or "returned" box.

3 - Box randomly goes to download "guide information". Could be related to the intermittent signal losses noted for this box in this forum. Only three days of guide info in guide at anytime. This is vs seven to eight days on my 622. Normal for 222 to only have three days?

Hoping a software fix for problems. Not holding out much hope. Will probably recommend for her to upgrade to DVR box, if there doesn't seem to be a solution forthcoming from E*.

Will update log, when new bugs present themselves.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Mokanic said:


> Mom just changed from D* to E*. She was with them for ~10 years.
> Ordered 222 box. ( I tried to talk her into a DVR box) Anyway, problems noted so far on box with L302 software version.
> 
> She has the top 250 w/ locals and HD. TV1 is HD fed by HDMI to DVI. TV2 is digital SDTV fed by coax on channel 21. OTA antenna receiving non HD digital locals.
> ...


I believe only DVRs get the extended guide. NonDVR receivers get a 48 hr guide.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> I believe only DVRs get the extended guide. NonDVR receivers get a 48 hr guide.


Correct.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Mokanic said:


> Mom just changed from D* to E*. She was with them for ~10 years.
> Ordered 222 box. ( I tried to talk her into a DVR box) Anyway, problems noted so far on box with L302 software version.
> 
> She has the top 250 w/ locals and HD. TV1 is HD fed by HDMI to DVI. TV2 is digital SDTV fed by coax on channel 21. OTA antenna receiving non HD digital locals.
> ...


Good luck. I've had the 222 since it was released and up tow, nothing has been done to fix the bugs/


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Have called tech support and suppose to be a "new" box (222) on the way. 

Lock-ups are still a bit of a problem. One per day still. 

Thanks for the info on the guide situation. 

Headed over there this afternoon to "play" a little.

David


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

My grandfather has a 222, He is stuck with it until his contract is up and goes to DirecTV, but every day when he turn it on for the first time it go thu this setup where looks for signal and download the guide, is this normal for this box?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

spoonman said:


> My grandfather has a 222, He is stuck with it until his contract is up and goes to DirecTV, but every day when he turn it on for the first time it go thu this setup where looks for signal and download the guide, is this normal for this box?


No, it's not normal. It should just right to the last chanel that you have on. You might go into the menu settings and make sure that the automatic guide update is on. Also, make sure it's turned off at night if he's not using it so it can call out and update as it needs to.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

yoyo1010 said:


> No, it's not normal. It should just right to the last chanel that you have on. You might go into the menu settings and make sure that the automatic guide update is on. Also, make sure it's turned off at night if he's not using it so it can call out and update as it needs to.


Could it being trying to download software updates and failing? Is there a way to force it to check for software updates?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

spoonman said:


> Could it being trying to download software updates and failing? Is there a way to force it to check for software updates?


The only thing I know to do is to do a check switch. Once you get out of that, then it loads the program guide, and should also check the software to make sure you have a current softare.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

"New" ViP222 box came in and installed. Once activated, I went to set it up. System/Channel lock issue seems to be taken care of. It downloaded the L304 software upon initialization. Box ran for two days without lockup. Then, on day three, two lockups within six hours. It seems to be a common thing for it to lock up overnight after/during "update". 

I have disabled overnight updating for now. They (tech support) have requested that I be in front of the TV when I call. I don't understand the request. I don't know any other way to get the receiver back running. And once you reset it, the problem is solved, until the next lockup. They won't give me any other reason for this request other than it helps them troubleshoot.

I am making notes of the "counters" in the diagnostics screen and am trying to have all info available when I do call tech support.

I have this bull by the horns and I'm not letting go until I have some answers or some kind of satisfactory resolution. They may think they can nickel and dime this situation to death, but they should speak with Toshiba about my tenacity and patience.

BTW - this box is another "refurbished" box for a NEW installation. Must have a bunch lying around. I had to pay for shipping this one. That won't happen again. This installation is less than a month old. And we have had problems from day one. It's kinda like they don't stand behind their equipment. Oh well, I'll keep pushing.


David


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I went through this you have to be in front of the receiver bull, they wanted to verify the software version, check signal strength, check for lnb drift, they even wanted me to remove the hdmi cable and hook up component while they were on the phone, which I refused to do, wanted to know what brand tv I had and what the model # was, all of which proved zip in the end.

Luckily I got my receiver from a local dealer who is also a neighbor and he took iit back.

Bob


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I went through this you have to be in front of the receiver bull, they wanted to verify the software version, check signal strength, check for lnb drift, they even wanted me to remove the hdmi cable and hook up component while they were on the phone, which I refused to do, wanted to know what brand tv I had and what the model # was, all of which proved zip in the end.
> 
> Luckily I got my receiver from a local dealer who is also a neighbor and he took iit back.
> 
> Bob


This is exactly why you want to go with a local dealer with a good installer.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

After holidays and other delays, I have slowed the lock-up issues to a minimum. Not having it update overnight was a big help. It reduced the lock-ups to one every three days. The box is now plugged directly into the wall outlet and not into a strip. Zero lock-ups in 8 days. 

Now, the screens on TV1 and TV2 have a tendency to randomly go black, but still with sound. At first it was just for a couple of seconds. This was at first just happening on TV2, until the box was plugged directly into a wall socket. I could change the channel and change it back and everything was OK. When it began happening on TV1, I thought the HDMI/DVI was getting flaky. I ran some component cables and the problem was still there. The black screen has lasted as long as thirty seconds. I am looking at the little box that is plugged into the incoming feed from our dish. I'm not sure of it's function yet or if it should be directly plugged into a wall socket also. More probing and research is needed.

I plan on reinserting the nightly update feature and see if the lock-ups return.

David


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

My 222 was pretty much 98% trouble free until the lastest L3.04 update. The update fixed a few little irritating things, but in the last 2 days, I've had 3 BSOD's. Audio with no video.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I have to say, Sandman, that I've been very pleased with my 222 since I bought it when they became available back in early summer. Other than a few issues with the Voom channels, I've had almost no problems.

At least with my receiver, it's probably had fewer problems than the VIP DVR's.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dahenny said:


> My 222 was pretty much 98% trouble free until the lastest L3.04 update. The update fixed a few little irritating things, but in the last 2 days, I've had 3 BSOD's. Audio with no video.


I had 3 BSOD's this weekend as well. In the time I have been on L304, I had not had any BSOD until this weekend.

This version is a heck of an improvement over the last version.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> I had 3 BSOD's this weekend as well. In the time I have been on L304, I had not had any BSOD until this weekend.
> 
> This version is a heck of an improvement over the last version.


I never had the BSOD UNTIL the L304 update. It happened 3 times this weekend.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

14 days with only one lock-up. 

Seems to be in a good mood after the first of the year, I guess. 

Intermittent blackouts have subsided in the last week. Not really sure what has happened. Maybe plugging it directly into the wall seems to have satisfied it and the rest of the issues subsided over time.

Out of curiosity: Can E* technicians "work" on a box via sattelite and/or phone connections? If so, would there ever be a reason to?

David


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

~ 15 days = ~ 25 lock-ups.

Things have gone south. Not sure why we have two good weeks and then two terrible weeks. Most days it has to be reset at least once. Others twice. No other issues.
Funny thing is TV2 doesn't show any symptoms of lock-up when TV1 decides to flake out.

Well, this is a log of evidence in case E* decides to get nasty when this gets too frustrating for them to deal with anymore.

David


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

Mokanic said:


> ~ 15 days = ~ 25 lock-ups.
> 
> Things have gone south. Not sure why we have two good weeks and then two terrible weeks. Most days it has to be reset at least once. Others twice. No other issues.
> Funny thing is TV2 doesn't show any symptoms of lock-up when TV1 decides to flake out.
> ...


I'm going through the same issue too. As of the past two weeks my receiver has been going ape****. Oddly it has been good tonight...

Anyways, I called Dish today and they are FINALLY sending a tech out to replace my VIP222 with of course another one.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

A beta test is currently being done on resolving the freezing up issues. Hopefully by mid Feb. the new software release will be ready.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jimmy, Where did you get this information?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah...I'd love to see verification.


----------



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

Same problem here. My 222 screen will freeze and then when I change the channel to try and get the picture back the screen goes black. Audio never fails, just the video. This happens on tv1 and tv2. Been happening off and on since the L3.04 update. In the last week I have had to reboot it almost daily to fix the problem.


----------

